# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κεραίες με κυματοδηγούς

## ngia

Στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ανήκουν:

*1. Ανοικτός κυκλικός κυματοδηγός (cantenna)
2. Κωνική χοανοκεραία
3. Ανοικτός ορθογώνιος κυματοδηγός
4. Πυραμιδοειδής χοανοκεραία
5. Σχισμοκεραία*

Οι χρήσεις τους μπορεί να είναι :
Η 1,3 για πολύ κοντίνούς πελάτες, ή για κεραία δοκιμών
Η 2,4 για κοντινούς πελάτες ή σαν sectorial κεραίες
Η 5 για sectorial 180 ή 360 μοιρών (οριζόντια πόλωση)
Η 5 για P2P μεσαίων αποστάσεων (κάθετη πόλωση)
Η 1,2,3,4 σαν feeder για παραβολικές κεραίες

Όλες οι παραπάνω κεραίες μπορεί να κατασκευαστούν εύκολα και φτηνά , υπάρχει θεωρία και παραδείγματα για αυτές και οι κεραίες που προκύπτουν έχουν πολύ προβλέψιμα χαρακτηριστικά και μπορεί να είναι και καλής ποιότητας - συγκρίσιμης ή και ανώτερης από αντίστοιχες εμπορικές κεραίες.

Στο *.ppt* εξετάζουμε θεωρητικά τις 4 πρώτες κατηγοριές
Το *.xls* είναι ένα υπολογιστήρι για τις πρώτες 4 κατηγορίες
Το *.zip* έχει κάποιες λεπτομέρειες - φωτογραφίες από κατασκευές των δύο πρώτων κατηγοριών
Για μεγάλες εικόνες μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ
http://www.rootforge.com/awmn-913/Ho...Waveguide.html

----------


## MAuVE

Ξέρεις κανένα υπολογιστήρι για σχισμοκεραία κατακόρυφης πόλωσης;
(σχισμές υπό κλίση στη στενή πλευρά του κυματοδηγού - inclined transversal slots - αγγλιστί)





> Είναι φανερό ότι τέτοιο κέρδος δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε σε καμία περίπτωση από μία τέτοια κεραία.
> Ίσως εκμεταλλεύονται το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος που να δίνει το κέρδος μιας τέτοιας κεραίας. Το κέρδος υπολογίζεται με εξομοίωση, και αριθμητικές μεθόδους, διότι λόγω της φύσης του προβλήματος δεν μπορούν να γίνουν προσεγγίσεις που να βοηθούν στο να βρεθεί μία αναλυτική λύση.


Να βάλουμε πλάι-πλάι τη δική μου cantenna που έχει ένα μικρό "φουρώ" να δούμε τι νούμερα θα βγάλουμε, γιατί εγώ την έχω για 12+ dBi

----------


## ggeorgan

Βρήκα ψάχνοντας αυτό το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα :
http://www.es.takushoku-u.ac.jp/labs/wm ... kenkyu.htm
και την εργασία :
A Waveguide Slot Antenna for Vertical Polarization
Syamsul Amri Haron 
IEICE Society Conference B-1-59
απ' αυτούς :
Gotoh Lab., Electronics System Engineering, Dept. of Engineering, Takushoku University
815-1 Tatemachi, Hachiouji-shi, 193-8585 Tokyo, JAPAN
( Takushoku University-Hachiouji Campus-Engineering Dept. 4-37)
TEL：+81-426-65-1441(Ext)5637, +81-426-65-1442(Push Connection)5637
E-mail : [email protected]

Θα δέχονταν, πιστεύω ευχαρίστως, να στείλουν την εργασία στον MAuVE, αν τους την ζητούσε με e-mail. Δεν ξέρω τι θα έλεγαν αν την ζητούσε κάποιος άσχετος. Προσοχή στις e-mail addresses τους. Μπορεί να τις έχουν δακτυλογραφήσει λάθος. Θα έστελνα σε όσες έβρισκα για να είμαι μέσα.

----------


## sdd

> Η 5 για P2P μεσαίων αποστάσεων (οριζόντια πόλωση)


Οταν γυρισεις τη slotted waveguide παραλληλα προς το εδαφος, εκπεμπει σε καθετη πολωση

Καλο ειναι αυτο να γινεται μονο με μεγαλυτερου κερδους σχεδιασεις με 16 slots, οπου ο λοβος ειναι μονο 4-5 μοιρες

Βεβαια το καθετο επιπεδο ανοιγει στις 180 μοιρες, αλλα με το καταλληλο "φτερο" για να περιορισει την ακτινοβολια αυτο διορθωνεται



Η ομνι slotted σε οριζοντια πολωση ειναι οτι πρεπει για hotspots και εξυπηρετηση laptops, καθοτι οι PCMCIA (εκτος απο τις πολυ λιγες που εχουν flip-up κεραια) δουλευουν κα αυτες σε οριζοντια πολωση 

Και βεβαια σε ενα εξ' αρχης σχεδιασμενο πυκνο δικτυο που θα βασιζοταν σε access points με ομνι (και αρκετα WDS links - τελευταια βλεπω πολλους που να υποστηριζουν οτι το Layer 2/2.5 bridging δουλευει καλυτερα απο τα διαφορα MANET προτοκολλα στη πραξη για πυκνα δικτυα) ειναι οτι πρεπει καθως "παραδοσιακες" ομνι με οριζοντια πολωση ειναι δυσευρετες και πανακριβες


PS Υπαρχει και slotted με κυλινδρικο κυματοδηγο, η Alford slot
http://web.tiscali.it/no-redirect-tisca ... ford24.htm

αλλα θελει balun και ειναι αρκετα πιο πολυπλοκη στη κατασκευη

υπαρχουν slotted σχεδιασεις με κυκλικη πολωση - με "cross slots" - με 45 μοιρες πολωση, κ.λ.π.

Ενδιαφερον εχουν πολλαπλοι κυματοδηγοι σε διαταξη array, οπως στα ρανταρ 
Aυτη ειναι waveguide array με διπλη πολωση σε X-band
http://itopwww.epfl.ch/divers/cost245/W ... ig12g.jpeg

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν στο .ppt υπάρχει λίγη θεωρία για τις* σχισμοκεραίες* και στο .xls προστέθηκε ένα φύλλο για τον υπολογισμό τους.

Σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις έγιναν κάποιες διορθώσεις, ώστε να ταιριάζουν με τη θεωρία.
Έτσι οι διαστάσεις που δίνει ο http://www.trevormarshall.com/waveguides.htm για τη θέση του μονοπόλου και τη θέση της πρώτης σχισμής, δεν είναι σωστές κατά την άποψη μου καθώς και στο εξαιρετικό http://www.w1ghz.org/10g/10g_home.htm στο αντίστοιχο κεφάλαιο και στο υπολογιστήρι που δίνεται δίνει μικρότερο κέρδος από αυτό που βγαίνει θεωρητικά.

Οι συγκεκριμένες κεραίες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν

*Omni οριζόντιας πόλωσης
Sector 180 μοιρών, οριζόντιας πόλωσης
Κατευθυντικές P2P κάθετης πόλωσης*

Φαίνεται ότι δίνουν ποιοτικές κεραίες, με *χαμηλούς πλευρικούς λοβούς* *στενό λοβό* και πολύ καλή *απόρριψη της άλλης πόλωσης*, που και τα τρία είναι πολύ επιθυμητά.
Το μοναδικό μειονέκτημα φαίνεται να είναι ότι όσο μεγαλώνει το πλήθος των σχισμών, τόσο απαιτείται μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια στην κατασκευή.

----------


## ngia

```
Ξέρεις κανένα υπολογιστήρι για σχισμοκεραία κατακόρυφης πόλωσης; 
(σχισμές υπό κλίση στη στενή πλευρά του κυματοδηγού - inclined transversal slots - αγγλιστί)
```

Όχι δεν εχω βρει κάτι, πρέπει όμως να είναι δύσκολότερη όμως σαν κατασκευή.
Ίσως κάνει για μια τέτοια περίπτωση η κλασική σχισμοκεραία με της διαμήκεις σχισμές στην μεγάλη της πλευρά, αλλά με διαφορετικές αποστάσεις ώστε να τροφοδοτούνται με διαφορά φάσης π. Τότε προκύπτει η λεγόμενη ακροπυροδοτική (end-fire array)





> Να βάλουμε πλάι-πλάι τη δική μου cantenna που έχει ένα μικρό "φουρώ" να δούμε τι νούμερα θα βγάλουμε, γιατί εγώ την έχω για 12+ dBi


Φουρό εννοείς την χοάνη? Τι διαστάσεις έχει ?
_________________

----------


## MAuVE

> Όχι δεν εχω βρει κάτι, πρέπει όμως να είναι δύσκολότερη όμως σαν κατασκευή.
> Ίσως κάνει για μια τέτοια περίπτωση η κλασική σχισμοκεραία με της διαμήκεις σχισμές στην μεγάλη της πλευρά, αλλά με διαφορετικές αποστάσεις ώστε να τροφοδοτούνται με διαφορά φάσης π. Τότε προκύπτει η λεγόμενη ακροπυροδοτική (end-fire array)


Μπορεί και ναι μπορεί και όχι. Αναλόγως το πλάτους του κυματοδηγού θέλω να δω αν μπορεί με σιδεροπρίονο ή δίσκο να κόψεις τις σχισμές (υπό εναλλασόμενη κλίση πάντα) καθ όλο το πλάτος πράγμα σχετικά εύκολο.





> Φουρό εννοείς την χοάνη? Τι διαστάσεις έχει ?


Εχει μικρή σχετικά κλίση. 
Περίπου 8,5 -> 12 εκ. μικρή - μεγάλη διάμετρος και ύψος 11εκ.
Φωτογραφία εδώ:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=

----------


## Acinonyx

> Στο *.ppt* εξετάζουμε θεωρητικά τις 4 πρώτες κατηγοριές


Μπράβο! Πόλυ ωραία παρουσίαση! Αναφέρεις μόνο ότι ειναι πραγματικά χρήσιμο και δεν αναλύεις ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες.

Ίσως όμως θα έπρεπε να διευκρινίσεις κάποια σημεία πιο πολύ γιατί παρουσιάζονται αντιφατικά. Ένα απο αυτά είναι *η απόδοση επιφανείας μιας cantenna* το οποίο έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και σε άλλη θεματική ενότητα. 

Στη διαφάνεια 60 υπολογίζεις την μέγιστη θεωρητική απολαβή μιας κεραίας ανοικτού κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού (cantenna), υποθέτοντας μια απόδοση επιφανείας *100% (!)*, ίση με _7,6dbi_ ενώ πειραματικά αναφέρεις ότι έχει μετρηθεί _9dbi_. *Απόδοση επιφανείας πάνω απο 100% είναι πρακτικά πολύ δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί*. Αυτό φαίνεται και στη διαφάνεια 68 όπου παρουσιάζοντας την κωνική χοανοκεραία, δίνεις μια *μέγιστη απόδοση επιφανείας εt = 0.83* η οποία είναι επίσης (εγώ πιστεύω και λίγο παραπάνω - 0.9) η μέγιστη απόδοση μιας μακριάς κεραίας κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού (cantenna?) αν αυτή θεωρηθεί μια χοανοκεραία με γωνία ανοίγματος 0 μοίρες.

Προσπαθόντας να αιτιολογήσεις την διαφορά τον πειραματικών με τα θεωρητικά αποτελέσματα, την _υπεραπολαβή_ δηλαδή, γράφεις στην διαφάνεια 61:



> Έτσι η κεραία αυτή δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κεραία επιφανείας, το οποίο εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι η διατομή της είναι συγκρίσιμη με το μήκος κύματος


Παρόλαυτά πιο πριν στη διαφάνεια 29 αναλύοντας την κεραία ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυμματοδηγού γράφεις:



> Μέγιστο κέρδος θα έχουμε για a = λ και b = λ/2


υπολογίζοντας την μέγιστη απόδοση επιφανείας _0.815_ και το μέγιστο κέρδος _7.1dbi_

*Γιατί η κεραία κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού δεν είναι κεραία επιφανείας ενώ η κεραία ορθογωνίου είναι, αφού έχουν πάνω κάτω την ίδια φυσική επιφάνεια*  ::  Στην πραγματικότητα ούτε *η κεραία ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυμματοδηγού έχει απολαβή 7.1db αλλά παραπάνω*. Και αυτό γίνεται γιατί πράγματι η κεραία δεν είναι κεραία επιφανείας αφού *η πρωτεύουσα κεραία ειναι το μονόπολο!* Αυτό ενισχύεται και απο αυτό που πολύ σωστά γράφεις στην διαφάνεια 21: 



> Επιλέγοντας ένα πιο χοντρό μονόπολο πετυχαίνουμε ευρύτερη ζώνη συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας και μικρότερες ωμικές απώλειες, λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου στο μονόπολο


όπου φαίνεται ότι *τα χαρακτηριστικά του μονοπόλου μπορούν να αλλάξουν πολύ την απολαβή της κεραίας* άρα τον παράγοντα απόδοση επιφανείας.

Προχώρησε σε έκδοση 1.1

Τυπογραφικά λάθη:

Στη διαφάνεια 9 έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο τους TE και ΤΜ ρυθμούς. Δίνεις 2 φορές το ΤΕ και ενώ έχεις τη σωστή μετάφραση στην παρένθεση, δίνεις την ίδια εξήγηση και για τα 2



> ΤΕ (Tranverse Electric) ρυθμοί
> Εz = 0, δηλαδή υπάρχει μόνο εγκάρσια συνιστώσα για το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο
> ΤΕ (Tranverse Magnetic) ρυθμοί
> Hz = 0, δηλαδή υπάρχει μόνο εγκάρσια συνιστώσα για το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο


Στη διαφάνεια 11 πάλι ενα τυπογραφικό με τους ρυθμους (δεν σε θέλουν  :: ) όπου δίνεις 2 φορές TEm0 ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι TEm0, TE0n



> Οι ρυθμοί ΤΕm0 , ΤΕm0 έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό η συνιστώσα του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου να μην έχει y ή x εξάρτηση αντίστοιχα


Πάντα φιλικά...

----------


## ngia

> Στη διαφάνεια 60 υπολογίζεις την μέγιστη θεωρητική απολαβή μιας κεραίας ανοικτού κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού (cantenna), υποθέτοντας μια απόδοση επιφανείας 100% (!), ίση με 7,6dbi ενώ πειραματικά αναφέρεις ότι έχει μετρηθεί 9dbi. Απόδοση επιφανείας πάνω απο 100% είναι πρακτικά πολύ δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί.


Με την υπόθεση ότι η ενεργός επιφάνεια είναι το άνοιγμα του κυματοδηγού και πέρνοντας απόδοση 100% , κατέληξα σε άτοπο συμπέρασμα με βάση τα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα.
Εκείνο που ήθελα να καταδείξω αναφέροντας επίδοση >100% είναι ότι κεραία συλλέγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που περνάει από επιφάνεια εμβαδού ίσο με τη διατομή της.
Στην πραγματικότητα εκείνο που συμβαίνει είναι ότι η ενεργός επιφάνεια είναι μεγαλύτερη από το άνοιγμα του κυματοδηγού. Κάτι τέτοιο ήταν αναμενόμενο διότι οι διαστάσεις του κυματοδηγού είναι παρόμοιες με το μήκος κύματος.
Άρα εδώ θα ήταν πιο σωστό να μην αναφέρω καθόλου τη λέξη απόδοση.




> Αυτό φαίνεται και στη διαφάνεια 68 όπου παρουσιάζοντας την κωνική χοανοκεραία, δίνεις μια μέγιστη απόδοση επιφανείας εt = 0.83 η οποία είναι επίσης (εγώ πιστεύω και λίγο παραπάνω - 0.9) η μέγιστη απόδοση μιας μακριάς κεραίας κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού (cantenna?) αν αυτή θεωρηθεί μια χοανοκεραία με γωνία ανοίγματος 0 μοίρες.


Δεν μπορούμε (δυστυχώς) να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη θεωρία των χοανοκεραιών για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για την cantenna. Οι συγκεκριμένες σχέσεις που δίνω έχουν προκύψει από απλοποιήσεις που έχουν γίνει με βασική παραδοχή ότι η χοάνη είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη του μήκους κύματος (τουλάχιστον x2).
Για την κωνική χοανοκεραία, άπειρου μήκους η απόδοση είναι 0.83
Για την cantenna άπειρου μήκους η 'απόδοση' είναι περίπου 1.5 (πειραματικά) 




> Προσπαθόντας να αιτιολογήσεις την διαφορά τον πειραματικών με τα θεωρητικά αποτελέσματα, την υπεραπολαβή δηλαδή, γράφεις στην διαφάνεια 61: 
> Παράθεση: 
> Έτσι η κεραία αυτή δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κεραία επιφανείας, το οποίο εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι η διατομή της είναι συγκρίσιμη με το μήκος κύματος 
> Παρόλαυτά πιο πριν στη διαφάνεια 29 αναλύοντας την κεραία ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυμματοδηγού γράφεις: 
> Παράθεση: 
> Μέγιστο κέρδος θα έχουμε για a = λ και b = λ/2 
> 
> υπολογίζοντας την μέγιστη απόδοση επιφανείας 0.815 και το μέγιστο κέρδος 7.1dbi 
> 
> Γιατί η κεραία κυλινδρικού κυμματοδηγού δεν είναι κεραία επιφανείας ενώ η κεραία ορθογωνίου είναι, αφού έχουν πάνω κάτω την ίδια φυσική επιφάνεια


Ούτε την κεραία ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυματοδηγού τη θεωρώ σαν κεραία επιφανείας.




> Στην πραγματικότητα ούτε η κεραία ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυματοδηγού έχει απολαβή 7.1db αλλά παραπάνω. Και αυτό γίνεται γιατί πράγματι η κεραία δεν είναι κεραία επιφανείας αφού η πρωτεύουσα κεραία ειναι το μονόπολο!


Για τον ανοικτό ορθογώνιο βρήκα σχέσεις που να δείχνουν ότι το κέρδος είναι τόσο (βλέπε Βαλάνης, ναι είναι έλληνας)
Με ανάγκασες βραδυάτικα να πάω στην ταράτσα να τη μετρήσω  ::  και είναι έτσι όντως.

Για τον ονοικτό
ορθογωνικό --> Gmax=4π/λ^2 eff λ λ/2
κυλινδρικό --> Gmax=4π/λ^2 eff π (λ/1.306)^2 /4

Τώρα στον ορθογώνιο το eff γίνεται 1.5 περίπου , ενώ στον ορθογώνιο 0.8.
Το πρώτο το επιβεβαιώσαμε πειραματικά και θεωρητικά, το δεύτερο μόνο πειραματικά.
Η απορία σου εύλογη, δύο εξηγήσεις υπάρχουν για τη διαφορά, το διαφορετικό σχήμα και ο διαφορετικός ρυθμός.

Το ότι υπάρχει μονόπολο δεν επηρεάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας !!.
Θα μπορούσα να τη διεγείρω και με σχισμή ή και με βρόχο και να έχω τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά. Το κέρδος του μονοπόλου δεν προστίθεται κάπου.
Άλλοστε γιαυτό οι κεραίες αυτές είναι τουλάχιστον ένα μήκος κύματος κυματοδήγησης μακριές, ώστε το κομμάτι σύζευξης της ενέργειας στον κυματοδηγό να μην επηρεάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας.




> Αυτό ενισχύεται και απο αυτό που πολύ σωστά γράφεις στην διαφάνεια 21: 
> Παράθεση: 
> Επιλέγοντας ένα πιο χοντρό μονόπολο πετυχαίνουμε ευρύτερη ζώνη συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας και μικρότερες ωμικές απώλειες, λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου στο μονόπολο 
> όπου φαίνεται ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά του μονοπόλου μπορούν να αλλάξουν πολύ την απολαβή της κεραίας άρα τον παράγοντα απόδοση επιφανείας.


Επιλέγω χοντρό μονόπολο για ευρυζωνική λειτουργία και μικρότερες απώλειες στο μονόπολο. Έτσι πετυχαίνω όλη η ενέργεια από το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο να μεταφέρεται στον κυματοδηγό και στη συνέχεια να εκπέμπεται. Αν δεν το επιλέξω έτσι θα έχω στάσιμα, και απώλειες στο μονόπολο, άρα θα μειωθεί το κέρδος της κεραίας όχι γιατί άλλαξε η γεωμετρία της και τα χαρακτηριστικά της - ενεργός επιφάνεια - λοβός - εύρος, αλλά γιατί απλά την τροφοδοτώ με λιγότερη ενέργεια (το ίδιο συμβαίνει όταν βάλεις μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο στην κεραία σου, δεν αλλάζει το κέρδος της κεραίας, αλλά το κέρδος όλης της διάταξης)

Παρεπιπτόντως να στο σχήμα ο ανοικτός ορθογώνιος κυματοδηγός σαν κεραία. Οι διαστάσεις είναι 10cm και 5cm. Ο συνδετήρας έχει κοληθεί κατευθείαν στο χαλκό (με πολύ υπομονή)

ΥΓ. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις, φαίνεται ότι το ξεψάχνισες καλά, τώρα διάβασε και το άλλο με τις σχισμοκεραίες  ::  .

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το ότι υπάρχει μονόπολο δεν επηρεάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας !!. 
> Θα μπορούσα να τη διεγείρω και με σχισμή ή και με βρόχο και να έχω τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά. Το κέρδος του μονοπόλου δεν προστίθεται κάπου.


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν επηρρεάζει θετικά την απολαβή της κεραίας αλλά μόνο αρνητικά. Απλά προσπαθώ μάταια να εξηγήσω ένα φαινόμενο που δεν είναι βιβλιογραφημένο πουθενά γιατί γίνεται. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως ένας κυλινδρικός κυμματοδηγός που πλησιάζει πολύ στο μήκος κύμματος μπορεί να έχει απόδοση επιφανείας 1.5 κάτι το οποίο έχω δει μόνο σε πολύ χοντρά (κυλινδρικά) δίπολα. Και επίσης πως μπορεί ο ορθογώνιος κυμματοδηγός με περίπου την ίδια φυσική επιφάνεια να έχει μέγιστη απόδοση 0.85. Παρεπιπτόντος, την απολαβή στην κεραία στη φωτό πόσο την έβγαλες; Συγνώμη που σε έβγαλα έξω βραδυάτικα... Βρέχει κιόλας...  ::  Ναι ο Βαλάνης είναι πολύ καλός. Νομίζω το βιβλίο του (Antenna theory) είναι το καλύτερο βιβλίο που υπάρχει για κεραίες μαζί με αυτό του Krauss (Antennas). Λες να του στείλουμε κάνα e-mail να μας δώσει κάνα τύπο;  ::  Αν είχαμε την εξίσωση του συντελεστή k (κατανομή πεδίου) και την σχέση του με την απόδοση επιφανείας σε ρυθμό TE11 θα λυνόταν το μυστήριο...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Απλά προσπαθώ μάταια να εξηγήσω ένα φαινόμενο που δεν είναι βιβλιογραφημένο πουθενά γιατί γίνεται. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως ένας κυλινδρικός κυμματοδηγός που πλησιάζει πολύ στο μήκος κύμματος μπορεί να έχει απόδοση επιφανείας 1.5 κάτι το οποίο έχω δει μόνο σε πολύ χοντρά (κυλινδρικά) δίπολα. Και επίσης πως μπορεί ο ορθογώνιος κυμματοδηγός με περίπου την ίδια φυσική επιφάνεια να έχει μέγιστη απόδοση 0.85.


Έχω την εντύπωση μάλιστα ότι αν σε μια πολύ μακριά χοανοκεραία, προσθέσουμε στα χείλη της αγώγιμη επιφάνεια κάθετα στον άξονα της (δηλ να φαίνεται σαν μια τρύπα σε τέλεια γη) το eff γίνεται από 0.82 μονάδα!!




> Παρεπιπτόντος, την απολαβή στην κεραία στη φωτό πόσο την έβγαλες;


5dbi, με σφάλμα +/- 0.5db. Ίσως είναι και λίγο παραπάνω.




> Νομίζω το βιβλίο του (Antenna theory) είναι το καλύτερο βιβλίο που υπάρχει για κεραίες μαζί με αυτό του Krauss (Antennas).


Είναι ένας τύπος εδώ ζωγράφου που το δίνει φωτοclopy, με λογική τιμή, πάντως μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις (πιο light)




> Λες να του στείλουμε κάνα e-mail να μας δώσει κάνα τύπο; Αν είχαμε την εξίσωση του συντελεστή k (κατανομή πεδίου) και την σχέση του με την απόδοση επιφανείας σε ρυθμό TE11 θα λυνόταν το μυστήριο..


Από τους γνωστούς, Βαλάνης, Ορφανίδης, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
Το *εξαιρετικό* βιβλίο του ορφανίδη μπορείς να το καταβάσεις εδώ:
http://www.ece.rutgers.edu/~orfanidi/ewa/
Προτείνω να το κάνεις άμεσα, γιατί όλα τα καλά χάνονται κάποια στιγμή.  ::  
Εκεί υπάρχει και η μελέτη του ανοικτού ορθογώνιου κυματοδηγού.
Εξαιρετική και η georgieva, εδώ μπορείς να βρεις και τα υπολογιστήρια του Βαλάνη.
http://www.ece.mcmaster.ca/faculty/g...antenna_dload/

Η άλλη αντίθεση που έχω βρει είναι στο τύπο που υπολογίζει το κέρδος της σχισμοκεραίας.Υπάρχουν τα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα του TrevorMarsal, υπάρχουν κάποιοι τύποι από την σελίδα του W1GHz και κάποια υπολογηστήρια καθώς και κάποια άλλα. Όμως δίνουν αντιφατικά αποτελέσματα. Υπολόγισα λοιπόν τους τύπους στηριζόμενος κυρίως στη θεωρία σχισμοκεραιών από το κλασικό βιβλίο του *Φικιώρη*, όπως φαίνονται στο αντίστοιχο υπολογιστήρι. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να φτιάξω μια τέτοια κεραία για να επιβεβαιώσω ή όχι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα links! Τα κατέβασα... Ότι υλικό μαζεύεις για καλό είναι πάντα..




> Είναι ένας τύπος εδώ ζωγράφου που το δίνει φωτοclopy, με λογική τιμή, πάντως μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις (πιο light)


Άσε, πήγα να το πάρω original και *έπαθα έμφραγμα*!  ::  




> Έχω την εντύπωση μάλιστα ότι αν σε μια πολύ μακριά χοανοκεραία, προσθέσουμε στα χείλη της αγώγιμη επιφάνεια κάθετα στον άξονα της (δηλ να φαίνεται σαν μια τρύπα σε τέλεια γη) το eff γίνεται από 0.82 μονάδα!!


Δεν ξέρω για την απόδοση, διαισθητικά όμως πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι θα αυξάνεται... Πάντως αυτό που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι υπάρχουν βέλτιστες διαστάσεις της επιφάνειας αυτής (είναι λ/2 για σκέτο κυμματοδηγό - για χοάνη ίσως εξαρτάται από το άνοιγμα της) για να μην δημιουργούνται δευτερεύοντες λοβοί...

Το σχισμόptt δεν το έχω διαβάσει γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο. Θα το διαβάσω και θα σου πω και γι'αυτό.  ::

----------


## ngia

Με βάση το παραπάνω υπολογiστήρι, μία σχισμοκεραία με 8 σχισμές, κέρδος 15dBi, ιδανική για sector οριζόντιας πόλωσης.
Τα δύο βιδάκια είναι για συντονισμό της κεραίας. Τα δύο μπουλόνια στερεώθηκαν με ένα φλόγιστρο πάνω στο σώμα της και με τη βοήθεια ενός Μ μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν ώστε να δωθεί κλίση προς τα κάτω στην κεραία (downtilt)

----------


## nvak

> Με βάση το παραπάνω υπολογiστήρι, μία σχισμοκεραία με 8 σχισμές, κέρδος 15dBi, ιδανική για sector οριζόντιας πόλωσης.


Την μέτρησες ? Εκείνη την δική μου με τις 12 σχισμές (που ξέμεινε στην ταράτσα του john70) ποιό καλό παιδί θα την σκαλίσει και θα την συντονίσει ?
Την έχω κατασκευάσει με το υπολογιστήρι σου  ::  
Αν πετύχουμε στην λεπτομέρεια, οργανώνουμε ομαδική κατασκευή κιτ, μιάς και είναι εύκολη και φτηνή  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Με βάση το παραπάνω υπολογiστήρι, μία σχισμοκεραία με 8 σχισμές, κέρδος 15dBi, ιδανική για sector οριζόντιας πόλωσης.
> 
> 
> Την μέτρησες ? Εκείνη την δική μου με τις 12 σχισμές (που ξέμεινε στην ταράτσα του john70) ποιό καλό παιδί θα την σκαλίσει και θα την συντονίσει ?
> Την έχω κατασκευάσει με το υπολογιστήρι σου  
> Αν πετύχουμε στην λεπτομέρεια, οργανώνουμε ομαδική κατασκευή κιτ, μιάς και είναι εύκολη και φτηνή


Έλα ντε ..... 

Δεν έρχεσαι στο αυριανό meeting να τα πούμε ???

----------


## ngia

> Την μέτρησες ? Εκείνη την δική μου με τις 12 σχισμές (που ξέμεινε στην ταράτσα του john70) ποιό καλό παιδί θα την σκαλίσει και θα την συντονίσει ?


Ναι είναι 15.
Η δική σου ή ήταν υπολογισμένη για 8 σχισμές ή ήθελε άλλες 12 από την άλλη πλευρά, δε θυμάμαι, θα μας τη φέρει ο σμηναγός να τη δούμε πάλι.

----------


## nvak

Για 12 υπολογίστηκε. Υποθέσαμε ότι ενδέχεται να υπάρχει γενικά πρόβλημα με τις 12 σχισμές. Χρειάζεται να δοκιμαστεί με 8 και να καταλήξουμε στο κεραιάκι της.

----------


## enaon

Ήταν ίδια με την δικιά μου έως την 8η σχισμή. Με μερικό αποκεφαλισμό θα γίνει 8αρα

----------


## nvak

Ωραία ! Να την αποκεφαλίσουμε  ::  

Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε σχισμοκεραία για τους 5 ?

----------


## ngia

> Ωραία ! Να την αποκεφαλίσουμε  
> 
> Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε σχισμοκεραία για τους 5 ?


Ο αποκεφαλισμός πρέπει να γίνει στο σωστό σημείο αλλιώς δεν κάναμε τίποτα.

Μικρότερη αλλά οι διαστάσεις γίνονται κρίσιμες. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορεί να πετύχει εύκολα. Αφετέρου 15dBi στους 5 δεν λένε και πολλά.

----------


## eaggelidis

Να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ.

Χρησιμοποιήθηκε καμία από αυτές σαν sector ?

Με τι όργανα γίνονται οι μετρήσεις ?

Η

----------


## ngia

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιήθηκε καμία από αυτές σαν sector ?
> 
> Με τι όργανα γίνονται οι μετρήσεις ?
> 
> Η


Bliz kai John70 χρησιμοποιούνε τέτοιες για το AP τους και κάποιο καιρό την είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ο Bliz για κάθετης πόλωσης κατευθυντικό, όπου είχε παρουσιάσει καλύτερη απόδωση από το πιάτο (μάλλον λόγω της πολύ στενής δέσμης της, και για συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες όμως)
Η μέτρηση γίνεται με μια cisco pcmcia και συγκριτική μέτρηση με κεραία που γνωρίζουμε το κέρδος της.

----------


## nvak

Έχουν πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό οριζόντιας - κάθετης πόλωσης και πολύ καλή κατευθυντικότητα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχουν κόπο στην κατασκευή με το χέρι και απαιτούν και ακρίβεια. Η δική μου έγινε με κοπή σε laser και είναι εύκολη στην αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## eaggelidis

Τελικά πόσο εύκολο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν sector ?

Θέλω να αγοράσω μια sector για 3 clients αλλά καλύτερα είναι να δοκιμάσω κάτι πριν τα σκάσω

Η

----------


## nvak

> Ήταν ίδια με την δικιά μου έως την 8η σχισμή. Με μερικό αποκεφαλισμό θα γίνει 8αρα


Μετά από ένα χρόνο ξεχασμένη σε μία γωνιά, αποκεφαλίσθηκε η αλουμινιένια σχισμοκεραία και έγινε με 8 σχισμές. 
Της έβαλα και νέο μονόπολο των 5mm και την ανέβασα για μετρήσεις.

Έπιασα τα: 
AWMN-416-SW ( To AP του John70 ) με -87db 6,1Km
awmn-72AP ( AP του ngia ) με -64db 6,1Km
drinet#72 ( AP του ngia ) με -67db 6,1Km

και τα 3 AP είναι με ίδια κεραία και φυσικά σε οριζόντια πόλωση.
Έδωσε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με μία 15αρα yagi. 

Μου κόστισε περίπου 40€ (20€ το κόψιμο στο Laser και 20€ τα υλικά)
Είναι πανεύκολη στο μοντάρισμα μιάς και το laser μου άνοιξε ακόμη και τις τρύπες για τα βιδάκια του Νtype !!

----------


## ngia

Δεν ανοίγεις θέμα να δεις πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## Vigor

Πραγματικά, μια προτυποποίηση της sector κεραίας και μια πιθανή "μαζική" παραγωγή, θα έρθει να συμπληρώσει την μεγάλη εκπαιδευτική προσφορά του προσφάτου omni workshop στα άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται να προάγουν την ιδέα της Ασύρματης Μητροπολιτικής Ιδέας στο Λεκανoπέδιο της Αθήνας - και όχι μόνο.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω είμαι μέσα...  ::

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Ήταν ίδια με την δικιά μου έως την 8η σχισμή. Με μερικό αποκεφαλισμό θα γίνει 8αρα
> 
> 
> Μετά από ένα χρόνο ξεχασμένη σε μία γωνιά, αποκεφαλίσθηκε η αλουμινιένια σχισμοκεραία και έγινε με 8 σχισμές. 
> Της έβαλα και νέο μονόπολο των 5mm και την ανέβασα για μετρήσεις.
> 
> Έπιασα τα: 
> ...


Ωχ ωχ, έρχονται οι βάρβαροι δηλαδή ε?. Και πολύ κράτησε να πω την αλήθεια.  ::  Πάνε 2 χρόνια γεμάτα που δουλεύει το AP στο ίδιο κανάλι, με αμελητέα διαφορά απόδοσης λόγω θορύβου. Πολύ καλή κεραία όταν έχει χώρο μπροστά της.

υ.γ. Τον ngia, ευτυχώς και περιέργως, δεν τον έπιασες

----------


## Winner

Πότε θα είναι έτοιμες;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Τι κεραία προτείνεται για client και για απόσταση 400μ από AP 
Και κάποιο μαγαζί σε Αθήνα.

----------


## eaggelidis

πιατο

Η

----------


## SoT

Πιατάκι και μάλιστα όχι μεγάλο

----------

